# East Toronto Female rat, needs home.



## Username (Jul 5, 2008)

I dont know what will happen to her if she doesnt get a good home.

She's jsut starting to get used to me, but i cant keep her.

Anyone looking for a rat, please email me at, (must be a good home)

[email protected]

I have her cage, and toys, and she loves cheerios. Hate to get rid of her, but it has to be done, and soon.

Thanks.


----------



## G-lant (Jul 8, 2008)

where are you located and how old is she? is she from a store? I live in Oshawa.


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2008)

yes, she was from a store, shes 6 months old.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She's rehomed now...to me!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

As the rattums has a new home with lilspaz... I'm going to lock this thread.


----------

